# Former DotA 2 caster commits suicide



## Naruto (Oct 2, 2014)

You may wish to avoid the link above. It's extremely depressing.



			
				Reddit said:
			
		

> Kate Von Roeder who casted for Gosugamers.net has passed away after committing suicide. She casted with Godz and ran some KOTH events for gosugamers during the early days of Dota 2 under the alias "JerleMinara".



Reading her last words fucking destroyed me inside. As someone who has dealt with depression I can relate - but can only truly imagine how much worse it would be for someone in her situation. It's a chronic disease that pushes you down every single day. It tells you you're worthless, belittles your accomplishments and drains you of all energy you have left. Society is really only now beginning to understand and realize - and empathize. Most still don't know how to deal with it - or can't comprehend the magnitude of its effects. It's not a mood. It doesn't go away on its own. It's not a sign of weakness or laziness. Those are symptoms.

Beating depression takes work. It takes baby steps, it takes goals you set for yourself, it takes the rediscovery of your own person. To realize once again that you CAN do things if you set your mind to it.

Don't isolate yourself. Rekindle old friendships. Call someone every day. Talk to them. Don't assume they don't care because they're busy. Open up.

Depression is something you survive. Something you actively fight and build up a tolerance to.

Learn to appreciate a clear blue sky. Or a starry night. Or the ocean breeze. Or a cup of hot tea, while it rains outside.

Things can get better. They will get better.

Suicide is never the answer.



You are not worthless.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 2, 2014)

she had hair loss and depression,she could had problem whit her thyroid.

i recently had high calcium problems so the doctor are checking to see if my thyroid is ok and got me a Syntroid prescription ,i also started to have hair loss problem since i was 16.




Naruto said:


> *
> Don't isolate yourself. Rekindle old friendships. Call someone every day. Talk to them. Don't assume they don't care because they're busy. Open up.*


that only would work if you don't have social anxiety ,if you have a strong one like me then you fucked but at least the social anxiety prevent you from buying a gun and in my case alcohol.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 2, 2014)

Hopefully that page isn't closed soon.
I can relate though.


----------



## Mael (Oct 2, 2014)

Jesus God that was painful to read, and not in the annoyed way like the truly depressing way.  The part about the shotgun was perhaps the worst as now I just imagined her putting it to herself and pulling the trigger knowing full well what a shotgun does to the human body.

And to add insult to injury the anti-GG crowd accused GG of actually celebrating this like there's some sort of agenda.  Classless fucks.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 3, 2014)

A clinically depressed person can just buy a shotgun like that, huh?

Fun stuff.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 3, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> A clinically depressed person can just buy a shotgun like that, huh?
> 
> Fun stuff.



Yeah, the gun prevalence in the U.S. is terrifying.

But she was going to kill herself one way or the other.


----------



## Atlas (Oct 3, 2014)

If it wasn't with a shotgun it probably would've been with a rope. This is awful news, depression is a real thing and I hope people start to realize this going forward.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 3, 2014)

Reading the comment section most of all, well shit.  

I feel for them...like the desperation that went to help her but in the end. *sigh*


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 4, 2014)

buckshot?
*whistles*
that is
that is a 

yeah man that's 
wow

i cant even figure out what the fuck im trying to say
buckshot at point blank range isnt going to leave much alive

LIKE SOME PEOPLE HAVE SURVIVED DEAGLES whoops caps and 9mm's to the head
but double 0 buckshot?
that is some serious i want absolutely not chance of survival kind of deal

rest is peace


----------

